# New Build -> Blackmachine-ish 6-String



## Walterson

Got wood - need Guitar. 

The specs will be something like this:

Neck: Wenge
Fretboard: Wenge
Body: Horse-Chestnut (reminds me of swampash, but a little denser)
Bridge: Hipshot fixed Bridge
Tuners: Sperzel Trimlock
Pickup(s): Häussel Tozz & SD 59, but maybe only one PU - that would be a cool "no frills" metall axe. We'll see..... I'm not shure yet.

I started yesterday and it was quite productive.

Made a template first, took a picture from the web an scaled it up and got this:






two planks:





The Horse-Chestnut was a little twisted, so I put it on my planer Jig:






planed:






The piece of Wenge was big enough for two necks:






and I found a cut off that was large enough for a nice quartersawn fretboard. Thats were we are now:


----------



## Walterson

and on it goes, some measurements:






a cut:






got the scarf joint jig out of the corner:






and routed the joint:






not bad:






jointed the two pieces for the body:






took some clamps:






and glued some joints:












thats it for now. Not bad for the first evening me thinks.....


----------



## sibanez29

Very clean work! In the future, however, I would suggest using a more sturdy approach for the headstock joint:


----------



## Walterson

sibanez29 said:


> Very clean work! In the future, however, I would suggest using a more sturdy approach for the headstock joint



Thanks!

I don't think that joint is more sturdy, it's only different. I know that type of scarf joint I simply don't like it because you can see it on the back of the neck... You will not see the joint I did when I'm done...


----------



## Berserker

Walterson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think that joint is more sturdy, it's only different. I know that type of scarf joint I simply don't like it because you can see it on the back of the neck... You will not see the joint I did when I'm done...


 
Agreed... just as sturdy either way. Nice work by the way!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Really nice work so far, and I really like that scarf joint planing jig you got there!


----------



## TheFashel12

Very excited to see how this progresses !


----------



## Walterson

BlackMastodon said:


> Really nice work so far, and I really like that scarf joint planing jig you got there!



Thanks! Made it last week....



TheFashel12 said:


> Very excited to see how this progresses !



Here is some more....

unclamped the neck:





removed the "alignment" nails and did some planing:





made some measurements and two cuts:





Prepaired the Headstock and some Wenge:






and did another glue up:





on with the fretboard, nothing special here:





slotted:





tapered:





drilled some holes:





and glued some side dots, aluminium this time...










lets have a look on the body:





looks like a nice glueline to me. Did some raugh sanding, where is the glueline?










Thats it for today....


----------



## Pikka Bird

Working fast, I love it. Doesn't leave us hanging.

I made a scarfing jig just like that one a bunch of weeks ago, but with a sliding thingy that I stick some sandpaper to. Never occurred to me that you could just run a router on it. It seems like that'd be loads faster, though. I shall try that.

Are those offcuts from the neck decent enough to use as laminations for another neck in the future?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Where in the world do you get those extruded aluminum looking pieces you got the router mounted to? I've seen them several times now on this forum and still scratching my head... ???!?!?! 

BTW great looking build, Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Search eBay for extruded aluminium/aluminium extrusion* and you should get lucky. I think I'm gonna be getting some of it soon-ish for rigs like that one. Maybe I'll even go crazy and do something like that super-rig that someone here has.


*) Or 'aluminum' if you're on the .com site.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Nice work dude. Looks like a confident build.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Looking great


----------



## quoenusz

You work fast and nice! I also like your style of photography! This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Necromagnon

Berserker said:


> Agreed... just as sturdy either way. Nice work by the way!


+1

The only difference I've ever notice between those two joint is that with the second (posted by sibanez29), you can add some layer of different woods and have a freaking awesome figure with the volute shape.


----------



## GXPO

Some of those joints are seamless, great work.


----------



## Walterson

@all: thank you very much!



Pikka Bird said:


> Are those offcuts from the neck decent enough to use as laminations for another neck in the future?


 
Not really, and they are tapered.... they are to small to plan them precisely....



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Where in the world do you get those extruded aluminum looking pieces you got the router mounted to?


 
Ebay -> search for Aluminium / Alu Profile or Bosch Rexroth....

Only a little progress during the last days.... unclamped and planed:






made a matching Headstock veneer from some leftovers:





and another glue session:










enough clamps?





the day after:





Some truss rod routing action:










perfect fit:





really tight:





Access hole filed in:





and a little mock-up:


----------



## JamesM




----------



## -Berserker_

This is.....going to be epic...


----------



## theo

This is great


----------



## wakjob

Walterson, I must tell you. This is like waiting to find out who shot J.R.

I'm so jealous of your skills. Nice work so far my friend.


----------



## imprinted

Looks incredible so far - good effort sir!


----------



## Berti_smb

This will be so nice! So far looks very good  i like blackmachine touch


----------



## Swyse

Looking slick so far.


----------



## Walterson

Man..... you make me blush.... thanks a lot! 

How is it said in English? "Don't count your chickens before they're hatched."?

Spend a little time in the basement today:






unclamped:





I use nails to keep the fretboard from slipping:





routed the neck flush with the fretboard, still needs some sanding:





Decided to use my own Headstock design, its shorter, stiffer and more stable...





Drilled some holes:





made some cuts:





and sanded a while:





the headstock still needs some more fine tuning.....

Veneer under the fretboard:





and another mock-up with the body template:


----------



## Watty

Cool headstock, not sure what exactly it is about it that I like....but I dig it.


----------



## Kroaton

The headstock looks like a cross between the stock PRS one and a pointy Iby style one. Me likey.


----------



## themike

Kroaton said:


> The headstock looks like a cross between the stock PRS one and a pointy Iby style one. Me likey.


 

Yeah, it reminds me of the old Conklin headstocks






Can't wait to see how the rest of the build comes out!


----------



## quoenusz

Really looking great man!


----------



## peagull

I think it looks like the PRS headstock has spent the past 3 years in the gym getting ripped, looks awesome.

I personally don't like the Blackmachine headstock so this guitar is relevant to my interests. Plus that is some amazing work dude and super fast. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

You make this look easy.


----------



## Walterson

and on it goes, sanded the radius in:





and stopped @150grit:





resaw the slots to their final depth:





chamfered the slots slightly:





and sanded up to 320 grits, it doesn't make sense to go any further cause you can't polish Wenge....





precut some fretwire:





nibbed some tangs:





hammered down the fret ends:





and pressed the rest:










cut of the fret ends, filed them flush and chamfered them:





came out well:





I will not really need to dress the frets they are almost even, some slight sanding with 320 grit paper, polishing and thats it.....

Cleaned up the back of the headstock a little:






and thats it for today.....


----------



## roast

Looking great so far, can't wait to see how this turns out. Subbed.


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> and sanded up to 320 grits, it doesn't make sense to go any further cause you can't polish Wenge....


I've been up to 1000 on my late bass, and then oiled the fingerboard. It's not polished, but almost. Are you sure you can't polish wenge? I always thought that hard woods (ebony, wenge, rosewood, etc.) are great cause a good sanding to 1000/1200 give a really really smooth surface, that requires almost no finish.


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> I've been up to 1000 on my late bass, and then oiled the fingerboard. It's not polished, but almost. Are you sure you can't polish wenge? I always thought that hard woods (ebony, wenge, rosewood, etc.) are great cause a good sanding to 1000/1200 give a really really smooth surface, that requires almost no finish.



There are two kinds of fibers in Wenge, a very dark, almost black one and a lighter brown one. You can polish the darker one, but the lighter one will allways look flat... and then there are those large pores...


----------



## Khaerruhl

This is looking Awesome. Sure as heck makes me want to try to build a guitar of my own... One day.


----------



## knispler

Looks really nice so far! And your workshop looks very clean and professional, too.
Pretty awesome to see someone from my town building such a nice thing.


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> There are two kinds of fibers in Wenge, a very dark, almost black one and a lighter brown one. You can polish the darker one, but the lighter one will allways look flat... and then there are those large pores...


I agree. There's a huge difference between veins, but it's the same on every wood. Ash is a pain to finish because veins are very hard compared to the rest of the wood.

About pores, I agree also... The only viable solution is epoxy filling, imo. It works really great (I've done it 2 times on the JP, and it's perfect).


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> I agree. There's a huge difference between veins, but it's the same on every wood. Ash is a pain to finish because veins are very hard compared to the rest of the wood.
> 
> About pores, I agree also... The only viable solution is epoxy filling, imo. It works really great (I've done it 2 times on the JP, and it's perfect).



Thats right, there are only very few woods without those "veins" like Ebony or Bubinga for example -those can be polished quite easy. 

Yes, epoxy will work for shure...


----------



## jahosy

Very clean and precised work, just like german engineered automobiles!

Well done mate


----------



## Levi79

Excellent work on this dude!


----------



## Walterson

Thanks for your kind words, I really appreciate it! You make me work fast....

I wanted to know how stable my glued joints are and did a little test.... I took one of the cutoffs from the neck, shortened it and put it into my bench vice, it's a piece of the scarf joint:







When I realized how many force I needed, I got out my safety goggles.... it bursted with a fairly loud bang... it took me a while to find those pieces...

Have a look:










The glue line is still intact, the wood broke... I was surprised how much strength I needed to break it. I screwed the vice with both hands and it wasn't easy! And this is only a small piece... think about the larger glue area on the headstock.... Gorilla Glue rocks!


----------



## Walterson

And I got some more work done.... decided to ad a Veneer on the back of the headstock for a really seamless look:





The neck profile is still a little uncomfortable:





lets change that....

























getting close:





made a start on the volute:





it needs some more sanding but im almost there:









Need to fix that missig piece of veneer, but thats no problem....

I think we can call it a neck now:










profile @1st (21mm) and @12th fret (22,5mm): 





Will refine it over the next days, don't like to do it in a rush....


----------



## -Berserker_

YES!!!!! just yesssss!!!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Great looking work man, how many builds have you done so far?


----------



## Walterson

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Great looking work man, how many builds have you done so far?



Thanks! This is my 10th build....

showed some of my guitars here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...219105-welcome-some-home-build-7-strings.html

and the latest build (same wood like this build) here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ergonomic-6-string-multiscale-many-pics.html


----------



## Captastic

To say I'm in awe is an understatement...

I used to live in Hanau...BTW...


----------



## Turk

This is a beautiful and well documented build!

Now on to my concern: I've read that one piece wenge necks LOVE to warp. Is this true, and if so, how do you plan to combat it?


----------



## Walterson

Turk said:


> This is a beautiful and well documented build!
> 
> Now on to my concern: I've read that one piece wenge necks LOVE to warp. Is this true, and if so, how do you plan to combat it?




Thanks!

Were did you read that?  Wenge is one of the most stable woods I know and there are so many Builders out there that use Wenge for one piece necks. Google "wenge neck" and you will find hundreds of pictures...

This is my third one piece Wenge neck and I never had any problems! Nor did I hear of some....


----------



## Turk

Well you're the luthier and I'm not (though I would love to start a build within the next 5 years or so), so I trust you on this one. It's always good to learn.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Damn I love wenge. Fantastic work dude and well complimented with the quality photography. I hope my build next week impresses as much.

Turk, wenge is incredibly stable , even more so than maple.


----------



## Watty

This is how well I'd like to think my builds would come out as a result of my mechanical engineering degree.

Kudos man, your work looks awesome!


----------



## LetsMosey

This looks fantastic. *drools*


----------



## Walterson

Lets start with the good news: got some work done...

mixed up some Epoxy with wenge dust and filled the fret slots:















sanded those bumps flat the next day:





it will be allmost invisible when oiled.

Made a start on the neck pocket template:





















and moved on from there:

























routed the Neck pocket, cut the final body outtline, and started to square the edges:










fixed the body template and routed a first round:















Now the bad news: the neck pocket is not tight enough for my taste.  I used a new routing bit and I think the ball bearing is a little smaller than the cutting knives.... I slept about it a night and decided to build a new body. I'll allways see the small gap and I don't want to mess around with veneers. I'll save this one for a seven string build with a wider neck.

I'll post new pictures when I'm at this point of the build again....


----------



## Necromagnon

Dude, I hate you. Stop working so cleanly... 

For fret slots, do you cut a little the fret foot to keep room for the mix epoxy/dust? It looks freaking clean! 

And sorry to hear about the neck pocket... :/


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> Dude, I hate you. Stop working so cleanly...
> 
> For fret slots, do you cut a little the fret foot to keep room for the mix epoxy/dust? It looks freaking clean!





Yes, I do. Post #32 look at the fret tang and the "fret tang nipper" in the background....







News from the Workshop: planed, jointed and glued a plank for the new body a minute ago... the grain looks much nicer on that one...


----------



## theo

your work is really nice... I REALLY have to start my build, seeing things like this get me so inspired. I love the method you used to make the neck pocket template too!


----------



## AaronGraves

Looks amazing man! I've only built 2 guitars and this is some fine work my friend!


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> Yes, I do. Post #32 look at the fret tang and the "fret tang nipper" in the background....


Ok, thanks!


----------



## forshagesan

Great looking build! Love that planer jig


----------



## bob123

Man, its always a horrible feeling when that kinda stuff doesnt come out right. 

I was working on a neck blank and my router jumped, ruining lots of hours of work and some nice wood.

I feel your pain, but that neck is sweet, and you seem like you can crank out another body easily enough. That said, keep that body, and use it for a 7 string 

I also have a simple request (yes yes, its your guitar, just me being anal retentive ):

This :






can you make it like this please?  :


----------



## BlackMastodon

^That. I love the look of a bolt on where the neck and heel flow seamlessly. When there's that extra space that is flat it kind of makes me think cheaper mass produced guitars. It is you guitar of course and judging from your previous builds and the progress on this one, it will turn out awesome anyway.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I tend to agree... Even on obviously superior guitars it really does stick out like a sore thumb. Thorn does it like that on the ones I can remember, and I can't see past it, from a purely nitpicky perspective.


----------



## Walterson

bob123 said:


> Man, its always a horrible feeling when that kinda stuff doesnt come out right.
> 
> I was working on a neck blank and my router jumped, ruining lots of hours of work and some nice wood.
> 
> I feel your pain, but that neck is sweet, and you seem like you can crank out another body easily enough. That said, keep that body, and use it for a 7 string
> 
> I also have a simple request (yes yes, its your guitar, just me being anal retentive ):
> 
> This :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you make it like this please?  :



It allways sucks when thinks like that happen. 

I'll try to do my very best...  its only a rough cut on the picture you linked.... take a look on the neck heal on my other strat like builds:




Sorry for the crappy pic, I took it with a potato....



BlackMastodon said:


> It is you guitar of course and judging from your previous builds and the progress on this one, it will turn out awesome anyway.



Nice to hear that there is at least one person who thinks this will work out.... I'm not shure yet...


----------



## bob123

Dude that looks perfect  Sorry for "jumping the gun". Your builds are very clean and impressive, I just know some people dont do that, I always think its a "final polish"

Pisses me off that a company like Suhr wont do it -.-


----------



## Necromagnon

bob123 said:


> Dude that looks perfect  Sorry for "jumping the gun". Your builds are very clean and impressive, I just know some people dont do that, I always think its a "final polish"
> 
> Pisses me off that a company like Suhr wont do it -.-


+1

Looks perfect all the way, it's impossible that this guitar won't turn out badass. Even if aliens land in your garden and smash it with evil blue watermelon.


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> Looks perfect all the way, it's impossible that this guitar won't turn out badass. Even if aliens land in your garden and smash it with evil blue watermelon.






This is how tight I like my Neckpockets to be:





I can carry the body with it....






Back on track............


----------



## Pikka Bird

WAY better looking grain on that one. Good thing you're going to rework the other one into a seven, though.


----------



## Gregori

How has your experience with wenge been? My local hardwood store has an awesome stock of quartersawn wenge that I can get for half price, so I'm seriously considering using it for a neck.


----------



## theo

when you make a neck pocket that tight, how do you get it in there? hammer it down?


----------



## bob123

theo said:


> when you make a neck pocket that tight, how do you get it in there? hammer it down?




squeeze clamps!


----------



## Walterson

Pikka Bird said:


> WAY better looking grain on that one. Good thing you're going to rework the other one into a seven, though.



I'm thinking about adding a top to the seven string body, we'll see....



Gregori said:


> How has your experience with wenge been? My local hardwood store has an awesome stock of quartersawn wenge that I can get for half price, so I'm seriously considering using it for a neck.



Wenge is an awesome wood, I love it once its oiled. But it is a pain to work with. It dulls tools fast, is hard, brittle, tends to shiver, the dust is nasty as hell.... but the look and feel when its done.... 



theo said:


> when you make a neck pocket that tight, how do you get it in there? hammer it down?



Nope, just slide it in... and there is no lubricant involved.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Man, your headstock joints and volutes are outstanding. If I may ask, what thickness do you start with on your neck planks, and what do you plane the headstock down to once the scarf is cut? Just trying to get my dimensions right. Thanks.


----------



## Walterson

I refind the body outline today, did some sanding and routed the binding Channel a minute ago.... man THAT was scary - it's my first attempt on a binding ever and I did not want to ruin another body.... it turned out great, without any tearout. No pics today I have to wait until my hands stopp shaking....

What do you prefer to glue a binding? Pure Acetone or pieces of binding dissolved in Acetone?




OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Man, your headstock joints and volutes are outstanding. If I may ask, what thickness do you start with on your neck planks, and what do you plane the headstock down to once the scarf is cut? Just trying to get my dimensions right. Thanks.



Thanks! I Like to start with a 20-25mm thick plank, you need this thickness to be able to make a nice volute.... the plank used in this build was exactly 25mm thick.

The thickness of the Headstock depends on the tuners. The Sperzel tuners I have here look best with a 14mm thick headstock. I planed the Headstock down to ~12mm, glued the scarf, planed the joint and added a 3mm thick veneer on the front and a 0,6mm veneer on the back...


----------



## Gregori

Walterson said:


> Wenge is an awesome wood, I love it once its oiled. But it is a pain to work with. It dulls tools fast, is hard, brittle, tends to shiver, the dust is nasty as hell.... but the look and feel when its done....



Sweet, thanks for the input. I think I'd be cheating myself out of something if I didn't at least try it once, so I might just do that.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Thanks! That's exactly what I wanted to know. Any chance of getting a side shot of the volute there to see where it is in relation to the nut?


----------



## vinniemallet

Jesus christ man, I saw all of yours builds, incredible work, I think I'm gonna fly to Germany to spec a guitar with you hahaha! Hope you finish this guitar like a champ ;D

Cheers.


----------



## Walterson

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Thanks! That's exactly what I wanted to know. Any chance of getting a side shot of the volute there to see where it is in relation to the nut?



Something like this?









vinniemallet said:


> Jesus christ man, I saw all of yours builds, incredible work, I think I'm gonna fly to Germany to spec a guitar with you hahaha! Hope you finish this guitar like a champ ;D



Thats what I hope for too....  Thanks!

I'm back @work that means less time to build unfortunately.... pictures from the last couple of days:





had some time leaft that evening and started to work on some templates:





My new hot air gun arrived to day:










completely prebended:





Mixed up some binding cement....





and had some time left, decided to make a start on the nut, I'll need it as soon as the bridge arrives.... went with buffalo horn on this one:





do you know the "half pencil trick"?


----------



## theo

Is the half pencil for outlining the radius onto the nut? forgive a noob..


----------



## Walterson

theo said:


> Is the half pencil for outlining the radius onto the nut? forgive a noob..



you got it!

Made some mess yesterday:





removed the tape this morning, ugly as hell:










But it did the job:







Still need to do the sides, but I want to let it cure for some more hours first...


----------



## Pikka Bird

Walterson said:


> Nope, just slide it in... and there is no lubricant involved.



"Bite the pillow, I'm going in dry..."


----------



## Navid

Subscribed.
I love the wood choices


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Walterson said:


> Something like this?


Yes, exactly like that!


Walterson said:


> do you know the "half pencil trick"?


I do now! Brilliant!


----------



## Walterson

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I do now! Brilliant!



Comes in handy too when you want to make a template from a guitar you have....


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

I'm assuming you sand the other half off?


----------



## themike

Your work looks great man - seriously, keep it up!


----------



## HurrDurr

This thread just keeps getting better and better! How'd you learn to build like that, man? I've been refinishing a guitar or two here and there every now and then, but I can't imagine building one. I don't know any techniques or own any of those tools either


----------



## Jacobine

HurrDurr said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better! How'd you learn to build like that, man? I've been refinishing a guitar or two here and there every now and then, but I can't imagine building one. I don't know any techniques or own any of those tools either


 
This, squared


----------



## Walterson

HurrDurr said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better! How'd you learn to build like that, man?



Thanks! Well, I read threads like this, watched youtube videos, followed build blogs of professionals, tried some things here and there, bought the tools bit by bit...


I would love to go on but I need the bridge now.... it was shipped on December 14, 2012.... why does USPS suck that much?  When I order at Stewmac and let them ship with DHL its here in 48Hours....


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> I would love to go on but I need the bridge now.... it was shipped on December 14, 2012.... why does USPS suck that much?  When I order at Stewmac and let them ship with DHL its here in 48Hours....


I think you're just not lucky. Everything I buy in the US is shipped by USPS, and it takes me 1 week max to get there (I'm in France).
Maybe Christmas delayed your shipment...

Oh, and I forgot: I hate you...


----------



## Walterson

Still waiting for those bridges.... 

But I did a little work on the neck, refined the profile, the volute and did a lot of sanding...






set it up as straight as possible:





blackened the fret tops:





and filed the frets down until every fret showed a little silver line again:





mummified the fretboard:





recrowned some frets, rounded over the fret ends, and sanded through the grits until everything was smooth...





took some steelwool, polished the frets....





shiny:





brushed on the first of many coats of lemon oil:


----------



## Necromagnon

Thanks for the pics to show well how level and polish frets.
And for that, do you use only steel wool? Or do you use some polishing disk and polish?


----------



## GSingleton

more......NOW!


----------



## nutsock

Amazing!such clean work.


----------



## -Berserker_

I've added the pictures of this build to my porn stash


----------



## Walterson

@all: Thanks!



Necromagnon said:


> And for that, do you use only steel wool? Or do you use some polishing disk and polish?



I use extra fine steel wool only, I can't feel any difference when I polish them further and the strings matt the frets anyway, makes no sense to me to put more affort into that....



-Berserker_ said:


> I've added the pictures of this build to my porn stash


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> I use extra fine steel wool only, I can't feel any difference when I polish them further and the strings matt the frets anyway, makes no sense to me to put more affort into that....


I agree. On the last I've complete, I've done it with 1000 grit with water, and it was pretty good. But water was degluing the tape, so if steel wool is enough, I'll try this. Which grain is it? 0000?


----------



## capoeiraesp

Nice work dude. I'm envious of your photo quality, yet again.


----------



## Syriel

Okay how much for a build. 

Seriously clean work. Looking at these luthier threads makes me regret not going to a luthiery / music hybrid course at a different school instead of where I'm going to right now.


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> Which grain is it? 0000?



I sanded uo to 1200 (dry) and polished with 000 steel wool afterwards...



capoeiraesp said:


> Nice work dude. I'm envious of your photo quality, yet again.



Thats my second hobby btw....



Syriel said:


> Looking at these luthier threads makes me regret not going to a luthiery / music hybrid course at a different school instead of where I'm going to right now.



I have never had a wood working course...


----------



## Walterson

The chamfering router bit and some bushings for the neck screws arrived today....























and I'm still waiting for that Bridge...........


----------



## -Berserker_

Slowly young padawan, your patience will be handsomely rewarded....now... let us gingerly touch our tips!!!


----------



## knispler

Wow, this thing is awesome. Can I come over and play it, when its finished?


----------



## facepalm66

Mr walterson - you make guitars too well for just a hobby. Seriously..


----------



## quoenusz

Walterson said:


> and I'm still waiting for that Bridge...........



What? Still? Didn't you order it at Stew-mac? I had it in a couple of days and they are pretty cheap as well.

Looking very very smooth my man!


----------



## Walterson

knispler said:


> Wow, this thing is awesome. Can I come over and play it, when its finished?



I live a 1h drive south of Hannover, its just the next bigger city that someone might know...



facepalm66 said:


> Mr walterson - you make guitars too well for just a hobby. Seriously..



"Go big or go home...."  I take that quite seriously...



quoenusz said:


> What? Still? Didn't you order it at Stew-mac? I had it in a couple of days and they are pretty cheap as well.



Nope ordered on ebay. Thats 20$ cheaper per bridge.... the seller is a pro, I ordered there before and never had a problem. The bridges were shipped with USPS on the 14th of december.... I can see it in the online tracking system...


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> Nope ordered on ebay. Thats 20$ cheaper per bridge.... the seller is a pro, I ordered there before and never had a problem. The bridges were shipped with USPS on the 14th of december.... I can see it in the online tracking system...


Stollen by Santa. We don't know it yet, it's a surprise, but he's building his new guitar out of sled wood and reindeer skin.


----------



## Walterson

Take a guess what didn't arrive.... 

I did some more chamfering because I was allready in the mood to work with some sharp tools....





Cleaned up the neck heal:










and had to stop here cause I REALLY need that bridge now.




I had some time left....... and made a start on the neck for the next 7 String Guitar (three piece Maple/Wenge/Maple).....


----------



## Necromagnon

What a pity that black binding stop doesn't follow exactly the curve of the chamfer...






What? Did you expect we will only say good things? 

Seriously, I don't like this kind of chamfer, but there's nothing to say about its realization here...


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> What a pity that black binding stop doesn't follow exactly the curve of the chamfer...



I haven't noticed that until you wrote it.... mh... maybe the Binding is not wide enough... 

But wait.... its the same on the originals.... maybe less pronounced, but it's there:





Seems like he does it not allways the same:


----------



## Pikka Bird

Yeah, that was always one of my major gripes with the BM design, and it's strange that nobody does it differently...


----------



## Purelojik

man that armrest chamfer is one of the things i love. i did it on my custom i made. I love flattop guitars but the square edges destroy your arm (first guitar i made didnt have it). And the ibanez and strat contour kinda kills the look for me. this is just pure utilitarian and i love it

i dig


----------



## Necromagnon

Yes, maybe the binding,with not high enough...
But anyway, I think that if you want a perfect match between end of the binding and chamfer edge, you must have a "no-thickness" binding at this place. Other, it will always continu inside the chamfer slope.

And I understand your point, Purejolik. I trully think it's usefull, no matter, but the fact is that I really can't see flat tops anymore. I don't know why, but I don't like it... :/


----------



## Pikka Bird

Purelojik said:


> man that armrest chamfer is one of the things i love. i did it on my custom i made. I love flattop guitars but the square edges destroy your arm (first guitar i made didnt have it). And the ibanez and strat contour kinda kills the look for me. this is just pure utilitarian and i love it
> 
> i dig



Oh yeah, I do love the chamfer, but I'd love it more with no binding, or even better- with extra effort to make the binding follow the cut.


----------



## hairychris

Nice build!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Wenge.
Is that why Warwick necks are so damn heavy?


----------



## Walterson

A "normal" arm chamfer (think Ibanez RG, ESP MII...) is much more comfortable. The same for the belly cut... this guitar feels like a plank to me in comparison.

I really dig the design I used here, so much more comfortable....
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ergonomic-6-string-multiscale-many-pics.html



OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Wenge.
> Is that why Warwick necks are so damn heavy?



I don't think Warwick necks are more heavy than others in general.... but it depends on the wood of course! Warwick uses "heavy duty" truss rods, that may add to the weight too...

My Neck weights 0,6kg... not that heavy. Neck and body together weight 2kg at the moment....


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ergonomic-6-string-multiscale-many-pics.html


You'll almost make me like ergonomic guitar...


----------



## AyrtonS

Where did you get the specialty tools, like the fret board radius and profile templates?


----------



## Walterson

AyrtonS said:


> Where did you get the specialty tools, like the fret board radius and profile templates?



I'm not shure what you mean with profile template but the radius sanding beam is from Stewmac.... and btw: its even written on it... 

STEWMAC.COM : Aluminum Radius-sanding Beam


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> I'm not shure what you mean with profile template


I guess is talking about a template for the neck profile you might have use? (didn't see it).
I personaly don't find it usefull. Well, yes, it is, but neck profile are all different (maybe it's because I don't use templates  ), so I make some "control templates" for every neck when getting at it, and I make like for 1st, 7th, 12th, and before the heel.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

AyrtonS said:


> Where did you get the specialty tools, like the fret board radius and profile templates?





Did you mean this?







Most hardware stores have those, as well as stewmac.


----------



## Zeetwig

Been following this thread for a while and I really love the guitar and the way you work! It's so clean and precise, very well though-out in advance and neatly executed. This thread has taught me so much and really inspired me to finally start with my first guitar (it's been a year since I first wanted to build one).

I wish you the best of luck with this build and with future builds! 

I also wanted to share something I just read regarding making the profile of the nut. 

This is how you did and it works great! ^^



Walterson said:


>



However why not just use the fretboard cambering stick (or any templates that one might have) and use that as a template for the nut? The radius of the nut should be the same as the fretboard, or am I mistaken? You don't have to use the stick itself to sand the nut down, but you can use it as a template. 

Keep up the posting and building!  I love this!!


----------



## AyrtonS

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Did you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hardware stores have those, as well as stewmac.



That's exactly it. Thanks, I'm gonna be starting my first build pretty soon and I hadn't seen these sort of things quite yet.


----------



## ECGuitars

Zeetwig said:


> Been following this thread for a while and I really love the guitar and the way you work! It's so clean and precise, very well though-out in advance and neatly executed. This thread has taught me so much and really inspired me to finally start with my first guitar (it's been a year since I first wanted to build one).
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with this build and with future builds!
> 
> I also wanted to share something I just read regarding making the profile of the nut.
> 
> This is how you did and it works great! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> However why not just use the fretboard cambering stick (or any templates that one might have) and use that as a template for the nut? The radius of the nut should be the same as the fretboard, or am I mistaken? You don't have to use the stick itself to sand the nut down, but you can use it as a template.
> 
> Keep up the posting and building!  I love this!!




He's using that pencil to show exactly where the height of the frets are in regards to the nut, giving him a location of how low to slot the nut! It's the same technique i was taught and use, its quite fool proof


----------



## Necromagnon

ECGuitars said:


> He's using that pencil to show exactly where the height of the frets are in regards to the nut, giving him a location of how low to slot the nut! It's the same technique i was taught and use, its quite fool proof


I was about to answer that. Yes, it's fairly accurate, and very very simple. Much better than take 4/5 measures, trying to report it on the nut, etc.


----------



## Zeetwig

ECGuitars said:


> He's using that pencil to show exactly where the height of the frets are in regards to the nut, giving him a location of how low to slot the nut! It's the same technique i was taught and use, its quite fool proof





Necromagnon said:


> I was about to answer that. Yes, it's fairly accurate, and very very simple. Much better than take 4/5 measures, trying to report it on the nut, etc.



Ah yes when you say it like that I realize that the two methods have very different results. Sorry for clogging the thread with BS


----------



## alias7

Come on man where are you? I 'm getting hopeless here, can't wait anymore! I 've really come to know why you damn Germans gotta rule us....


----------



## Walterson

I'm here - while the bridge isn't........ 6 Weeks now. 

Can someone please kick USPS's ass for me?

The dealer wrote something like: "Thats normal delivery time to Europe...." 

Maybe I'll order another one somewhere else... and let Ebay and Paypal clarify this....


----------



## Zeetwig

Walterson said:


> I'm here - while the bridge isn't........ 6 Weeks now.
> 
> Can someone please kick USPS's ass for me?
> 
> The dealer wrote something like: "Thats normal delivery time to Europe...."
> 
> Maybe I'll order another one somewhere else... and let Ebay and Paypal clarify this....



6 weeks!?! WTF?!?!  Are you sure you ordered a guitar bridge and not a bridge for cars?! 

Jokes aside, that is just ridiculous! It should take a couple of weeks tops!


----------



## Necromagnon

When I order in the US, it usually takes 1 week (5 work days) max to come. I got the chance one time to receive it in 4 days, while my package coming from Paris (450 km, that's quite far...) took 2 weeks... 

I think your bridge got some rest in France. 
They might have lost it during christmas rush, and try to wait that you forget it.


----------



## alias7

@Walterson
A bit off topic regarding this build, but since we haven't got any progress...

I was looking to your previous builds, specifically to the swamp-ash-EMG 7s.They are exeptionally beautiful and well made but I was looking at the ashes' grains which are quite straight and symmetrical and close to each other. They are nice but I have read this regarding ash:
''A heavier piece, or a piece from higher up on the tree will be more dead and lifeless. More dull sounding, because the wood is harder and more uniformly dense. So the sweetness of the soft open pores is gone, and left is the compressed sound of a rigid, non-responsive wood, without all the brightness and sustain of a harder wood or the openness of a softer wood.''

Have you noticed aything like this in the tone of the guitars? The wood seems that was cut from the upper section of the tree.

P.S.:I would like to start building my own guitars (you 're without doubt an insiration!). How much does it cost to buy the basic tools you need for the job? I don't mean the tools that make you work faster but these ones that are needed to do a fine job like yours without having tons of experience.


----------



## Pikka Bird

I got my brass big block from FU in two, maybe three days. You're not in luck, mate.


----------



## Walterson

alias7 said:


> I was looking to your previous builds, specifically to the swamp-ash-EMG 7s.



They are made out of european hard ash! Harder wood -> brighter sound, longer sustain.... the guitars sound bright, with nice low end, tight and "precise" as hell. Pretty much the opposite of liveless.



alias7 said:


> P.S.:I would like to start building my own guitars (you 're without doubt an insiration!). How much does it cost to buy the basic tools you need for the job? I don't mean the tools that make you work faster but these ones that are needed to do a fine job like yours without having tons of experience.



Thanks! The basic tools do not cost that mutch, but I would recommend to look for quality (especially on the router) or you are most likely going to buy them twice...


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> Thanks! The basic tools do not cost that mutch, but I would recommend to look for quality (especially on the router) or you are most likely going to buy them twice...


+1

But I'd say: you better buy a correct rooter (still some quality but not a very high end one) and very very good bits, than the contrary. I've tried "cheap" bits, and... it's not cheap for nothing... It didn't complete 1 guitar... 

If you want to build your guitar, 1st step is to forget this:


> ''A heavier piece, or a piece from higher up on the tree will be more dead and lifeless. More dull sounding, because the wood is harder and more uniformly dense. So the sweetness of the soft open pores is gone, and left is the compressed sound of a rigid, non-responsive wood, without all the brightness and sustain of a harder wood or the openness of a softer wood.''


It's up to you, but I defy everyone to notice a difference between to woods (even in tap-tone), and more precisely to tell which wood it is just by hearing them vibrate.


----------



## alias7

@ Walterson and Necromagnon

Thank you guys 
I 'll search for a good router then before starting..


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Still no bridge? Seriously, anyone have a bridge Walterson can have so he can finish this thing? I only have a 7 or I'd send you mine...
MOAR!!


----------



## Walterson

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Still no bridge?



Good timing.... guess what arrived 30minutes ago?


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Well what the hell are you doing here, then? Build, man, build!


----------



## Necromagnon

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Well what the hell are you doing here, then? Build, man, build!


Yep. It would have been already finished!


----------



## Walterson

I found some time to work on the guitar finally....

So I took the bridge, two strings, two tuners and determined the bridge position:






The fretboard is exact 3mm wider than the string spacing.... 

some holes have been drilled:





some strange lines and more holes:





I don't like pickup frames, the pickup cavity should look nice on its own...





More holes.....










and a cavity on the rear side:















Recessed strap end pin:





and slightly recessed controls:





Thats where the real fun starts: sanding............ lots of it.





and a last pic of the body:





It has been watered to raise the grain. Should look nice under oil too.....


----------



## engage757

Walterson said:


> I found some time to work on the guitar finally....
> 
> So I took the bridge, two strings, two tuners and determined the bridge position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fretboard is exact 3mm wider than the string spacing....
> 
> some holes have been drilled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some strange lines and more holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like pickup frames, the pickup cavity should look nice on its own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More holes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cavity on the rear side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recessed strap end pin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and slightly recessed controls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where the real fun starts: sanding............ lots of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a last pic of the body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been watered to raise the grain. Should look nice under oil too.....



Damn son. Typically I am totally anti-fakemachines, but you has done phenomenal on this one! Can't wait to see it completed! Are you going to stain it or leave it natural? Did I miss that part?


----------



## Walterson

engage757 said:


> Damn son. Typically I am totally anti-fakemachines, but you has done phenomenal on this one! Can't wait to see it completed! Are you going to stain it or leave it natural? Did I miss that part?



Thanks!

I don't think it's a copy, I have used some Blackmachine elements, thats right - but changed some things that are quite obvious, the headstock for example....

No stain on this one, I like the look of oiled Horse Chestnut a lot and its a nice contrast to the wenge and the black binding....


----------



## AwDeOh

Walterson said:


> No stain on this one, I like the look of oiled Horse Chestnut a lot and its a nice contrast to the wenge and the black binding....



Good man.


----------



## engage757

Walterson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think it's a copy, I have used some Blackmachine elements, thats right - but changed some things that are quite obvious, the headstock for example....
> 
> No stain on this one, I like the look of oiled Horse Chestnut a lot and its a nice contrast to the wenge and the black binding....



It is freaking gorgeous. not sure if I have ever seen that particular wood on a guitar yet!


----------



## DoomMantia

Phenomenal job. Good stuff.


----------



## F0rte

This is some of the cleanest guitar work I have ever seen!

Top notch work, man. Hopefully my Strandberg build comes out as well as this build.
Also, what kind of wood is the cavity cover..?

Get that fretboard smooth as silk or you're going to be playing with splinters for the rest of your life!


----------



## Polythoral

Awesome build, as been said, everything looks real clean and well planned/thought out, probably my favorite thing to see with builds.



LolWotGuitar said:


> This is some of the cleanest guitar work I have ever seen!
> 
> Top notch work, man. Hopefully my Strandberg build comes out as well as this build
> Also, what kind of wood is the cavity cover..?



I'd guess that to be wenge, I think...


----------



## vinniemallet

Awesome work omg, I wanna buy that guitar haha let me do it before you get famous and your prices go upppp hahaha joking man. Good Luck!


----------



## Necromagnon

Carefull Walterson, you have a worm problem, i think.



Nice job!


----------



## JosephAOI

So, yeah, once you finish this, feel free to make me a 7 string version of your Ergonomic guitar you made a while back


----------



## jahosy

Awesome mate! 

Still can't quite believe that this is 'just' a hobby to you


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

Walterson said:


>



Is that a brick you are sanding with?


----------



## cult

It's called a sanding block and is made of cork.
Very useful for sanding larger flat top areas.


----------



## HRC51

Great pictures and build. I like the forearm chamfer, even if it interrupted the body binding.


----------



## quoenusz

Looking great man!


----------



## theo

wow. this keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Walterson

@all: thank you very much!



LolWotGuitar said:


> Also, what kind of wood is the cavity cover..?





Polythoral said:


> I'd guess that to be wenge, I think...



You are right!



Necromagnon said:


> Carefull Walterson, you have a worm problem, i think.



It's not a problem as long as they chew the right pieces.... 

My worms allmost forgot to nibble the channel for the ground wire and the holes for the threaded brass inserts which will take the pickup adjustment screws.... maybe they need a little more training....

I spend more or less a half day on sanding the body and the neck through the grits. I also blackened the pickup cavity...






and set up my "oiling jig".... before:










and after the first coat of oil....




the body is a little darker and less yellow/green in real life, I couldn't get the colour right in this picture....






some chocolate with caramel anyone?  I use a special "heavy duty" oil that is made for use on floors in public buildings... it builds up a very hard coat, is easy to use (wipe on and off), is anti allergenic, doesn't smell and is not as toxic and sensitizing as danish oil for example.... you can almost dunk your biscuits in.... 

So: three coats left to go, I think I can start to assemble the guitar next weekend....


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> I use a special "heavy duty" oil that is made for use on floors in public buildings... it builds up a very hard coat, is easy to use (wipe on and off), is anti allergenic, doesn't smell and is not as toxic and sensitizing as danish oil for example.... you can almost dunk your biscuits in....


Hop hop hop!
References needed here!


What else? No surprise: awesomely clean work.


----------



## JosephAOI

Seriously though, dude. Out of all the ameteur builders on SSO, you are definitely one of my favorites along with Flo. Simply astounding work.


----------



## Phreeck

Great job on this so far, looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Walterson

Second coat of oil:






I have added a whitebalance reference card now.... on my (calibrated) Monitor it's quite a good match to the original now....


----------



## Necromagnon

The card should be white?


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> The card should be white?



White balance cards are 18% Grey typically... thats what lightmeters are calibrated to. You can use it also as a reference for the exposure..... "two birds with one stone...."


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

How much do you want for this guitar?


----------



## guitarbuilder93

She's a hot blonde!


----------



## AwDeOh

Those two knots - one on the lower horn, one between the bridge and pickup:

MUCH respect for not being afraid of leaving them in the build! It's nice to be reminded that what you're playing was living, breathing tree at one stage, complete with knots.


----------



## nothingleft09

Very beautiful! This is so clean and well though out.


----------



## Walterson

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> How much do you want for this guitar?



....good question. I build this one for myself, but I'm so used to my ergonomic builds with a deep arm chamfer and a big belly carve that I might sell this one in the future... but I'm not shure yet. This one is to different to my other guitars... like I said before: the body shape feels as comfortable as a plank to me... just not my cup of tea.



AwDeOh said:


> Those two knots - one on the lower horn, one between the bridge and pickup:
> 
> MUCH respect for not being afraid of leaving them in the build! It's nice to be reminded that what you're playing was living, breathing tree at one stage, complete with knots.



Thank you, nice words!


----------



## Necromagnon

Walterson said:


> White balance cards are 18% Grey typically... thats what lightmeters are calibrated to. You can use it also as a reference for the exposure..... "two birds with one stone...."


Ok, didn't knew that. Because it appears really grey (it's normal so), and I was thinking it should be white... I was worried about my screen...


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

How do you calculate the bridge position? I just used the stewmac fret finder, but you look like you know what you're doing with the strings and whatnot. What's your method?


----------



## immortalx

Phenomenal workmanship, just like every other build of yours! Hats off to you man


----------



## Walterson

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> How do you calculate the bridge position?



I basically use two and a half "methods":

1.) take measurements from an existing instrument with the same scale length and string cauge and use those measurements on the new guitar.... 

1.5) use the calculated scale length + 1-2mm and for the high e-String.

2.) set the guitar up like this:




tune it to pitch (I use a Peterson tuner and pickup with a jack soldered on directly) and move the bridge back and forth until the intonation is right, dont forget to retune in between.... mark the holes, drill, mount, enjoy... 


and BTW: oiling is done! The last coat dried to nice semi gloss sheen.... feels good for me. I'll start to assemble this thing this evening.....


----------



## AwDeOh

^ That last bridge placement method is awesome man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Walterson

AwDeOh said:


> ^ That last bridge placement method is awesome man, thanks for sharing!



Always glad to help! It's also nice because it helps to find the perfect center position....


----------



## Necromagnon

AwDeOh said:


> ^ That last bridge placement method is awesome man, thanks for sharing!


+1

Really interesting method. I'm using the same as you 2nd, it works pretty fine (I guess I'm lucky  ), but this is very very interesting... But I got one question: did you try it with trem? Maybe removing the sustain block could do the trick?


----------



## Walterson

Necromagnon said:


> But I got one question: did you try it with trem? Maybe removing the sustain block could do the trick?



No trems for me.... but I think your suggestion may be a possible way to do it.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

You know what?
I love Sevenstring.org

This is one reason why.


----------



## Walterson

Sneak peek.....






just a crappy shot without usable light this morning, the guitar is almost done.... the tone control isn't wired at the moment, cause I'm waiting for some capacitors to arrive and the nut needs some refinement, but I'll let it adapt to the string pull a few days first.

I'll have to rethink my opinion about set neck guitars..... this thing sounds MASSIVE!

There will be a "New (home build) Guitar Day"-Thread as soon as I had the opportunity to take some decent pictures.....


----------



## MisterMcCruff

Dude! That thing looks awesome. You've got some serious skills. 
I've got a similar build planned.


----------



## Necromagnon

+1

Congrats dude, this one is really nice (evenif I'm not fan of blackmachine).


----------



## jahosy

Congrats mate! Really enjoyed this build!


----------



## vinniemallet

Amazing dude!


----------



## irondavidson

Not bad, but reminds me of this korean, or indonesian "Wolf" guitars.. What am i saying.. I wish i finished my project already!!


----------



## Watty

*whistles*

*and again*


----------



## 4Eyes

great looking guitar


----------



## hairychris

Awesome, looking really nice. 

And through an Einie? Yeah, that's 100% win right there. :-D



Walterson said:


> I'll have to rethink my opinion about set neck guitars..... this thing sounds MASSIVE!



Yeah, a bolt-on built the right way does sound huge*. There's something about a relatively lightweight body bolted to a stiff neck that gives an amazing response.

* I don't own one, but have played the prototype B6 and there's something really alive about this style of build.


----------



## alias7

Congrats man!!
This thing rules!!!


----------



## Necromagnon

hairychris said:


> Yeah, a bolt-on built the right way does sound huge*. There's something about a relatively lightweight body bolted to a stiff neck that gives an amazing response.
> 
> * I don't own one, but have played the prototype B6 and there's something really alive about this style of build.


And if you do a set neck, and you ad bolt on it, it might sound 2 times greater! 

(sorry for the troll but I can't prevent myself when I read this kind of things...)


----------



## Walterson

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...frills-metall-axe-56k-no-way.html#post3405608


----------



## Matt_D_

seriously, this is an amazing build. congrats on the NBGD walterson  great work!


----------



## Walterson

Just a last note to close this thread:

I was able to finish the setup last weekend, filed the nut slots to their final depth and was honored with a ridiculous low action. The Neck didn't move at all under String tension, it kept dead straight. I dialed in a minimal recurve to keep the guitar buzz free.

The sound is awesome, I really dig the TB-6 in this machine. Tight but massive with nice high end... 

The tone pot isn't a pot in fact. It's a 3-Way rotary switch. I did some "electrickery" with some resistors and capacitors, think of a switchable tone control:

Position 1: raw, unchange TB-6 sound
Position 2: more middy, less output "PAF like" tone
position 3: "womans tone", nice for solos...

So this is not the one trick pony one might think it is...







I hope you had as much fun watching, as I had building this Axe......

Cheers,
Walterson


----------



## theo

That's a great idea on the tone pot/switch! I definitely approve, I'd like to hear this now. Kthxbye


----------



## Kroaton

Beautiful build , lots of neat tricks to keep in mind from this thread. Happy playing.


----------



## AwDeOh

Agreed on the tone pot trick, that's such a cool idea man. Love this build.


----------



## Walterson

theo said:


> ....I'd like to hear this now.



Thats a little difficult for me... I do not have the equipment and skills to record something decent... maybe I can ask a friend to do some soundclips...


----------



## -Berserker_

Walterson said:


> Thats a little difficult for me... I do not have the equipment and skills to record something decent... maybe I can ask a friend to do some soundclips...


 
Hey Walterson, it doesn't have to be something perfect you know, we can get an idea of how good it sounds if you just record it through a camera mic . We're probably as excited as you are because to be honest, it is a very very good build!


----------



## blanco

Your whole thread is brilliant. I don't normally comment on much i prefer to just observe but your work is exquisite. The rotary control was the just cherry on top for your build. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## AwDeOh

Walterson said:


> Thats a little difficult for me... I do not have the equipment and skills to record something decent... maybe I can ask a friend to do some soundclips...



After all the teasing with pornographic pics like this, I think it's the least you could do for SSO.

We want to hear it!


----------



## Walterson

@all: I'll see what I can do about soundclips, but it will take a while...




blanco said:


> Can't wait to see what you do next.



I got 7 headless tuners and two deathbucker 7 in the mail..... and a permisson from someone called "Ola"... I'll let you guess whats next....


----------



## Erockomania

Walterson said:


> @all: I'll see what I can do about soundclips, but it will take a while...



If you can make some clean direct tracks, I can take it the rest of the way for you, no problem 

Glad to help.. beautiful guitar!

-samples of my work:
https://soundcloud.com/eric-hill1


----------



## parksed24

This turned out awesome, very well done!


----------



## FIXXXER

great thread and impressive build!


----------



## Pikka Bird

That bump was a _little_ bit pointless, don't you think?

But eerily enough I was actually listening to Fixxxer at the time.


----------



## FIXXXER

actually i just thought the build was great, i didn't look at the date...great song though ;P


----------

